# Wo ist mein erster Thun ???



## oh-nemo (1. Dezember 2004)

Irgendwann wird er kommen der Tag.Ich werde ins Reisebüro gehen und den Ort buchen wo ich meinen ersten Thun fangen werde.
Doch wo ist er,der Ort?
Es soll ja keine Weltreise werden und für einen Familienvater noch bezahlbar sein.Am besten kommen Frau und Sohn auch noch mit.
Könnt Ihr mir den Ort der begierde nennen :q ?


----------



## Sailfisch (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wo ist mein erster Thun ???*

Thuns kann man ganz gut in Kroatien fangen! Genauere Auskünfte kann ich Dir bis dato noch nicht geben, aber ich habe dieses Thema im Auge, weil ich das auch mal vorhabe. Im entfernten Bekanntenkreis ist ein Kroate mit dem ich das noch beschnaggen muß.


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wo ist mein erster Thun ???*

Da bin ich dabei Jörg. Das machen wir!


----------



## oh-nemo (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wo ist mein erster Thun ???*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Thuns kann man ganz gut in Kroatien fangen!


Oohh.
Da wollte ich sowieso mal hin weils so schön ist da :q
Wenn Du neue Info´s hast schreibst Du es bitte mal hier rein #h


----------



## Micky Finn (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wo ist mein erster Thun ???*

Das Thema Tune und Kroatien ist in letzet Zeit ja öfters in den einschlägigen Printmedien aufgetaucht. Ich gehe aber mal davon aus, daß die Problematik die gleiche ist wie beim Fischen auf Blauflossen wie in Italien und Frankreich.

Die Bestandsdichte im Mittelmeer ist wohl mehr als dünn. Das heißt du solltest relativ kurzfristig buchen können, nämlich wenn die Fische vor Ort sind.


----------



## Tiffy (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wo ist mein erster Thun ???*

Bluefin und Mittelmeer ist nicht einfach. Die Fische sind nur kurz an einem Ort. Dort sollte man nach dem Motto;  Bei Anruf hinfliegen! vorgehen. Zwei Tage später kann schon alles vorbei sein. Da hat Micky Finn schon sehr recht. Die Bestandsdichte ist mehr als dünn geworden.


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wo ist mein erster Thun ???*

Hallo öh-memo, #h 

schau mal ins Forum vom Big Game fishing Club (BGFC) Deutschland.Könnten evtl.einige Tips dabei sein.

Gruß
j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## freibadwirt (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wo ist mein erster Thun ???*

@ oh nemo

tja mit dem Fischen auf Thune ist so eine Sache. Am leichtesten ist es wohl
im Jemen.Aber mit der Familie??????;und übermäßig günstig ist es auch nicht mehr. 2 Wochen ca 2500 Euronen.
In Kroatien ist es warscheinlich am günstigsten , und für die Familie sehr gut geeignet. Allerdings kostet die Ausfahrt am Mittelmeer  auch ca 500 Euronen.Auserdem wurden 2004 in Jessera nur um die 100 Blufins gefangen.
Sehr zu empfehlen ist auch das Rote Meer zumal der grozzoz von Elchferien
eine super günstige Bordiereise angekündigt hat.War im Januar 2002 1 Woche dort da hatten wir zu dritt 11 Thune alle um die 15 - 20 kg.
Gruß Freibadwirt#h #h #h


----------



## Ansgar (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wo ist mein erster Thun ???*

Moin Oh nemo,

1) watt is denn mit dem HSV los? Die gewinnen ja auf einmal??

2) Mal generell: Die Charterpreise im Mittelmeer -ebenso wie die Fangmoeglichkeiten- sind bei den professionellen Anbietern sicher vergleichbar, es gibt also m.E. nicht die Super-Location im Mittelmeer. Spanien, Frankreich, Italien, Kroatien ist ja bekannt. Interessant faende ich Griechenland, Tuerkei, Agypten - vielleicht geht da was preiswert??

3) Tuna kannst Du im Atlantik fangen, z.B. hier 

3a) Team Bocinegro - Sport fishing charters as Marlin, Tuna, Spearfish and Wahoo. Das Fishing team gibt es hier 
Team Bocinegro Fishing Puerto Deportivo Calero 35570 Yaiza 629 492 641 
http://www.epsylon-dw.com/bocinegro/inding2.htm
Regional: Europe: Spain: Autonomous Communities: *Canary Islands: Lanzarote*: Recreation and Sports: Fishing

3b) Shanghai Fishing Charters - Horta is the base of the boat Shanghai, a 42' Hatteras completely rigged for deep sea fishing. The main targets are the Atlantic blue marlin and the bluefin tuna.
-- http://www.atlantic-sportfisheries.com/ Regional: Europe: *Portugal: Azores: Faial*


Bitte bedenke, dass ich mit keinem der Boote jemals draussen war - somit ist es keine Empfehlung, es soll Dir nur Alternativziele zum Mittelmeer oder Roten Meer zeigen. Wenn Du Dich fuer irgendeine Location entscheidest, dann frag doch noch mal spezifisch - denn es kommt sehr auf den Skipper und die Crew an, ob der Trip ein Erfolg wird oder nicht...

All the best
Ansgar

PS: Haette hier gerne ein Bild reingestellt von einem richtig boesen 60Pfund Tuna - und gesagt: Hier ist er, Dein erster Tuna! 
Aber das geht gerade nicht, da ich das Copyright erst noch pruefen muss...


----------



## oh-nemo (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wo ist mein erster Thun ???*

Hi Ansgar #h
Ja so ist das manchmal,neuer Trainer neues Spiel.Vom 18 auf den 8 Platz.
Für Deine Tips danke ich Dir :m
Jörg


----------



## Ansgar (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wo ist mein erster Thun ???*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Ansgar #h
> Ja so ist das manchmal,neuer Trainer neues Spiel.Vom 18 auf den 8 Platz.
> Für Deine Tips danke ich Dir :m
> Jörg




No worries,

mir faellt gerade noch ein, dass sowohl "Fishbuster" als auch "Walhalla" auf Gran Canaria sind und dafuer sicher noch ein paar Tips haben. Wenn die sich nicht selbst melden, dann schreib sie doch mal an... 

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## norge_klaus (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wo ist mein erster Thun ???*

Richtig interessant wird bei dem aktuellen US-Dollarkurs Florida. In Key-West liegen jede Menge Charterboote, die im November/Dezember super Thune fangen. Wir haben vor 2 Monaten für eine ganztägige Ausfahrt (8 Stunden) pro Nase 150,- USD bezahlt (ca. 113 Euro). Bei 5 Anglern an Bord. Flüge bekommst Du z.B. ab Amsterdam mit Martinair (in Richtung Miami) supergünstig. Am besten gleich Fly+Drive buchen. Wir können ja mal am Sonntag auf der Forelle drüber schnacken. Bringe gleich ein paar Fotos mit. Leider ohne Thun, aber mit bösem Barracuda  |evil: ! 

 |wavey:  |wavey: norge_klaus |wavey:


----------



## Ansgar (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wo ist mein erster Thun ???*



			
				norge_klaus schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben vor 2 Monaten für eine ganztägige Ausfahrt (8 Stunden) pro Nase 150,- USD bezahlt (ca. 113 Euro). Bei 5 Anglern an Bord. Flüge bekommst Du z.B. ab Amsterdam mit Martinair (in Richtung Miami) supergünstig.
> Leider ohne Thun, aber mit bösem Barracuda



Hi,

wenn ich dazu schnell noch mal was sagen darf: Lieber ein bisschen sparen und das Boot fuer 750$ (oder vermutlich etwas weniger) ganz alleine buchen! 

Und eine Sache muss man sich gleich merken: Big game vom Gameboat ist ein sehr teures Hobby! Punkt!!! Das muss man akzeptieren-oder besser NIE damit anfangen! 

Meine Statistik fuer Billfish und grosse Tunas ist bei ca. einem Hit pro Tag, von dem dann jeder dritte Fisch gelandet wird.
Ich denke, dass ist keine unuebliche Statistik. 
Wenn Du ein Boot mit 5 Anglern buchst, sind Deine Chancen bei 1/5tel dessen.
Fuer so eine Chance lohnt sich der ganze Aufwand, den man nebenher betreiben muss (Flug, Hotel, sonstiges), nicht. 

Wenn man jede Woche losgeht ist das okay, aber wenn man nur 1 Woche im Jahr dazu kommt, ist das Sparen an der Stelle absolut nicht angebracht. Sonst brauchst Du vielleicht 5 jahre, bis Du mal was vernuenftiges faengst, und vermutlich hast Du es aus Langeweile vorher aufgegeben.
Denn Du verbringst jedes Mal 8 Stunden auf dem Boot mit rumfahren - das wird ganz schoen lang so ohne strike!

All the best
Ansgar

PS: wenn es denn unbedingt sein muss, wuerde ich versuchen, anstatt Lose zu ziehen fuer die Reihenfolge in der gedrillt wird (wenn Du da 5ter bist, kannst Du meist gleich im Hafen bleiben) oder 2 Stunden "Rod alert" versuchen mit dem Skipper zu vereinbaren, dass jedem Angler eine Rute zugeordnet wird, die er den ganzen Tag fischt. Und dann nimm - meiner Erfahrung nach - wenn Du kannst, die Shotgun...


----------



## Karstein (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wo ist mein erster Thun ???*

Kompliment an die Vortexter, da stecken ja schon Massen an Informationen drin in euren Beiträgen.

Vor zwei Wochen habe ich mich ja mit zwei Mitgliedern des BGFC ausführlich über die Thunfische vor Kroatien unterhalten dürfen. Der Club hatte übrigens gerade im September dort sein Club-Treffen veranstaltet, auf der Insel Muerter. Die Fangfotos, die ich gezeigt bekommen hatte, waren sagenhaft - da waren über 100kg schwere Bluefins zu sehen!

Die Mitglieder haben ihre eigenen Techniken für den Fang vor Kroatien entwickelt, und die Fangerfolge geben ihnen absolut Recht! Mehrere Mitglieder haben auch eigene Boote vor Ort zu liegen, die sie, wenn sie nicht selbst unten sind, komplett mit Skipper für - wie ich finde - akzeptable Preise verchartern. Die Adressen über die Bootscharters findet ihr beim BGFC.

Wie MickyFinn schon anführte und mir auch gesagt wurde, sollte aber nicht lange im Voraus gebucht werden, sondern auf die Meldung gewartet werden, dass der Fisch vor Ort ist. Ansonsten ist´s nix mit Thun, da gehen höchstens andere Fischarten an die Haken.

Außerdem ist der Anmarschweg zu den Fangplätzen recht weit, also sollte das Boot über genügend PS verfügen - sonst verfährt man den halben Tag und hat zu wenig Zeit zum Angeln.

Viele Grüße

Karsten


----------



## steve71 (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wo ist mein erster Thun ???*

Hey Ansgar, 

unter Punkt 3 a) hast auf eine Webseite hingewiesen, die ganz und gar nichts mit Big Game Fishing zu tun hat *Grins*!

Gruß Steve


----------



## Sailfisch (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wo ist mein erster Thun ???*



			
				steve71 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Ansgar,
> 
> unter Punkt 3 a) hast auf eine Webseite hingewiesen, die ganz und gar nichts mit Big Game Fishing zu tun hat *Grins*!
> 
> Gruß Steve



Der wollte bestimmt die Mods testen. Das glaube ich ja wohl nicht.  #d  #d  #d


----------



## steve71 (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wo ist mein erster Thun ???*

War bestimmt ein Test....


----------



## Sailfisch (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wo ist mein erster Thun ???*

@ steve
psssssssssssssssttttt was den Inhalt betrifft! Wir wollen unseren guten Ansgar ja in kein schlechtes Licht rücken.  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Dxlfxn (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wo ist mein erster Thun ???*

Ich habe meine Thune vor den Azoren gefangen. Ist aber schon ein paar Jahre her. Andere, aber viel kleinere so bis 15 kg dann vor Kenia (Malindi). Aber 15 kg - das sind für mich Bonitos und Kleinthune. Nichts wirkliches..
Einige Freunde von mir haben die Thunaangelei in Kroatien gemacht. Da sind sie z.B. mit ihren hier gebräuchlichen Trollingbooten runtergefahren. Einie haben sogar gefangen. Ein Kumpel hat mit seinem Orkney Strikeliner einen 80kg Bluefin gefangen. Allerdings hatten sie sich 80 lbs Geräte gekauft.
Was aber wirklich entscheidend ist - und auch anklang: Es handelt sich um Big Game!
Wenn ich einen Fisch fangen will, sollte ich mir ein Boot chartern. Das kostet zwischen 500 und 1500 US$ am Tag. Wenn man das nicht akzeptieren kann, sollte man nicht davon träumen. Alles was billiger ist, kostet in der Regel nur - bringt aber nichts ein.
Was soll ich mit einer Charter von 5 Mann?? Dann fängt einer und die andern gucken in die Röhre.
Ich glaube, dass es vor den Canaren, auch wenn man die anderen Urlaubsangebote betrachtet, noch immer am günstigsten ist, einen Big Eye oder Yellow Fin zu fangen.
Die Chancen in Kroatien sind auch da, aber man muß schnell sein - und es ist dort nicht gerade billig. Royal Fishing war gerade wieder dort und die haben, soweit ich mitbekam, mit Rieseneinsatz man gerade einen Fisch von 100 kg erwischt. Wirklich gut Fisch gibts dort nur, wenn die Albacore da sind. Die sind allerdings nicht allzu groß.


----------



## Karstein (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wo ist mein erster Thun ???*

Ich nehme nicht gerne was vorweg (sorry Jan!), aber Kroatien/ Jezera hatte am 25.Oktober 2004 an einem Tag 37 Bluefins an der Pier gesehen, und das bei 11 Booten.

Keine Ahnung, wann der Royal Fishing Club da war, Dolfin?


----------



## Sailfisch (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wo ist mein erster Thun ???*

Ich darf anfügen, daß ich derweil auch die ein oder andere kritische Stimme bzgl. dem - überfischten - Mittelmeer gehört habe. Letztlich hängt es sicherlich auch vom Glück ab.


----------



## Ansgar (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wo ist mein erster Thun ???*

Moin,

ich versuche gerade, den alten Link, den ich hier reingesetzt habe, wiederzufinden und nachzuvollziehen.

Da ich bereits mehrfach auf der besagten Internet Seite war, und einige der Boote persoenlich kenne, konnte ich bei dem hereinstellen mit ausreichender Lebenswahrscheinlichkeit davon ausgehen, dass es sich in der Tat - insbesondere unter Beruecksichtigung der Beschreibung - dabei um ein gameboat handelt.
Ausserdem habe ich mir im Internet eine Seite mit Fishing Infos zu dem Boot angeguckt...

Der Vorschlag, dass ich absichtlich einen falschen Link -mit was fuer einem Hintergrund auch immer - hier reingestellt habe, ist  |bla:  |kopfkrat  |peinlich . Als wenn ich ernsthaft so einen Bullshit hier reinstellen wuerde...

Wusste nicht, dass die homepage verkauft wurde und ich werde den Betreiber der Seite, von der der Link stammt, darauf aufmerksam machen.
Uebrigends habe ich den gleichen Link in ca 10 anderen Big Game Seiten auch gefunden - guckt doch mal selber nach!

Das Fishing team gibt es hier 
Team Bocinegro Fishing  Puerto Deportivo Calero 35570 Yaiza 629 492 641 
http://www.epsylon-dw.com/bocinegro/inding2.htm

Fuer Canary Islands wie gesagt mal an "walhalla" der "fishbuster" herantreten...

Also, immer easy bleiben...
All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Sailfisch (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wo ist mein erster Thun ???*



			
				Ansgar schrieb:
			
		

> und einige der Boot persoenlich kenne,



Boote, ich höre immer Boote???  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Ansgar (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wo ist mein erster Thun ???*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Ich nehme nicht gerne was vorweg (sorry Jan!), aber Kroatien/ Jezera hatte am 25.Oktober 2004 an einem Tag 37 Bluefins an der Pier gesehen, und das bei 11 Booten.
> 
> Keine Ahnung, wann der Royal Fishing Club da war, Dolfin?




Moin Karsten,

warum setzt Du Dich eigentlich so pauschal und unbedingt immer wieder fuer Kroatien ein - ist doch nur eine von x destinations?! Und die Jungs vom Big game Club schwaermen vermutlich jedes jahr von ner neuen destination - wollen halt immer mal was neues sehen... Wuerde das mal nicht so pauschal uebernehmen...
Such mal im Internet ein bisschen rum wo man sonst noch so fangen kann - oder frag doch mal Seeteufelfreund, wo er das Foto von seinem Riesen-Thun herhatte (glaube das war Japan) - das ist noch eine ganz andere Liga.

Ausserdem - klar im dicksten Run kriege ich hier im Dezember auch 15 Marlin strikes an einem Tag - mit einem Boot. Heisst das, dass ich auch im Juli hier herkommen sollte um auf Marlin zu trollen? Wohl kaum... (denn dann sind keine hier...) )

Also, all the best
Ansgar

PS: Und mal so ganz generell: 37 Tunas bei 11 Booten sind statistisch 3.5 Fisch pro Boot, bei einer Ausfahrt von 8 Stunden heisst das alle 2 Stunden 1 Fisch! Und bei 5 Anglern haette noch nicht einmal jeder einen gehabt...
Ausserdem ist die Frage, was ist der Median (aehnlich wie Durchschnitt - es ist der Wert, bei dem genau die Haelfte der Fische ueber dem Wert liegt und die Haelfte drunter) der Fischgroesse? Vermutlich 15-20kg... Klar, 3, 4 Leute sind mit nem >100 Pfuender nach Hause gegangen. Aber ganz klar - Big Game ist kein "Masse"-Angeln... Nicht in Kroatien und auch nicht anderswo...

@Dolfin: spot on  #6


----------



## Ansgar (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wo ist mein erster Thun ???*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Boote, ich höre immer Boote???  :q  :q  :q



Sailfisch, you are one dirty man... )

Ich glaube ich muss nochmal mein BGB bemuehen - Verleumdung oder so -
oder wollen wir uns lieber gleich duellieren? )

All the best
Ansgar

PS: danke uebrigends, dass Du den wiederlichen Link geloescht hast  #6  - ich setze den andern mal an der Stelle wieder rein


----------



## Sailfisch (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wo ist mein erster Thun ???*

@ ansgar
sei ehrlich, Du wolltest Karsten und mich nur testen! Und das Schlimmste, wir haben versagt, schließlich hat steve den Skandal aufgedeckt!  #d  #d  #d 

Bin stolz drauf, daß Du bei uns bist!  #6  #6  #6


----------



## Ansgar (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wo ist mein erster Thun ???*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> @ ansgar
> sei ehrlich, Du wolltest Karsten und mich nur testen! Und das Schlimmste, wir haben versagt, schließlich hat steve den Skandal aufgedeckt!  #d  #d  #d
> 
> Bin stolz drauf, daß Du bei uns bist!  #6  #6  #6




Na, dann habe ich ja einen tollen Start in dem Forum - erst eine Grundsatzdiskussion ueber "Sport" und jetzt noch einen "Skandal" im AB -

Mann, Mann, meine Big Game Forum Karriere geht steil bergab )

Nowhere to run, nowhere to hide -  what can I do?  |supergri 

All the best
Ansgar

PS: Wuerde das nicht ueberbewerten - 
a) ausser Steve ist es ja keinem aufgefallen und 
b) ausserdem hast Du ja sofort reagiert
c) hast Du Dich natuerlich auf mich verlassen, da ich hier immer von der grossen weiten Welt erzaehle... - und ich mach halt auch mal einen Fehler...

PPS: Danke fuer die Blumen )


----------



## Karstein (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wo ist mein erster Thun ???*

@ Ansgar: ich finde es einfach faszinierend, dass wir sogar vor europäischen Küsten solche riesigen Bluefins antreffen, deswegen sammle ich auch ständig Infos zu diesen Revieren. Verbunden damit sind nämlich auch ein recht günstiger Anreiseweg und relativ günstige Charterpreise.

Dass die Bestandsdichte im Mittelmeer nicht so hoch wie im Atlantik oder Pazifik ist, hatten wir ja schon in vielen Postings diskutiert - das ist Fact.

Aber für mich war es z.B. einer der größten Augenblicke in meinem bisherigen Anglerleben, vor der irischen Küste eine Gruppe gewaltiger Blauflossenthune direkt am Boot zu sehen. Gottlob hatte ich den Camcorder zur Hand, sonst hätte mir das damals keiner geglaubt. Aber die Fänge an der Westküste Irlands werden nun allmählich regelmäßiger, weil jetzt auch die entsprechend ausgerüsteten Boote in den irischen Häfen liegen. Und wenn ich mir überlege, dass ich für 19 Euro schon mit Ryan Air von Deutschland dort hin komme, sind solche europäischen Ziele - die richtige Saison vorausgesetzt - doch ein recht günstiger Einstieg in das Big Game Fishing!

TL

Karsten


----------



## Dxlfxn (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wo ist mein erster Thun ???*

Hallo Karsten,
ich kann leider nicht mehr beantworten, wann der RFC dort war. Der Bericht war in der
letzten Zeitschrift von denen. Ist ja auch garnicht so entscheidend. Wichtiger ist eigentlich zu erkennen, das es günstiger ist, Big Game mit normalem touristischen Angeboten zu verknüpfen, als die Extremziele zu nehmen, wo bereits die Anreise und der Aufenthalt ins astronomische gehen. Dieser preiswerte Aspekt gilt sicher auch für Kroatien.

Meine Bekannten, die in Kroatien mit kleinen Booten erobert haben, haben dabei mit Naturködern geangelt und immer das Problem gehabt, den Zentner (!) notwendiger
Sardinen pro Tag (!) überhaupt zu bekommen. Dafür wurden dann auch saftige Preise gezahlt. Es war somit selbst mit eigenen Booten nicht wirklich billig!
Die großen Boote, die dort liegen, kosten übrigens das gleiche Geld, was international gezahlt wird. Billige Boote auf diesem Sektor bedeutet in der Regel auch weniger Leistung, da sichere Big Game Reviere und gute Boote Publikum aus aller Welt anziehen, die sich überhaupt keine Gedanken machen, ob das Boot dann 1000 oder 3000 US$ kosten. In meinen Augen ist es blanker Selbstbetrug, wenn man so ein Projekt finanziell zu knapp angeht. Ich habe es auf den Kanaren auf zwei Arten gemacht:                                                                                                     Im ersten Jahr habe ich das Boot voll gechartert. Damals habe ich für 3 Tage etwa 1800 DM bezahlt. Ich hatte dann 2 Thune, einen Marlin und Beifang. Im Jahr darauf habe ich 10 Tage Platz gebucht. Das hat mich dann etwa 1200,- DM gekostet ( man, lang her, aber die grundsätzliche Überlegung gilt nach wie vor). In der Zeit habe ich 5 Thune gesehen und einen selbst gefangen.
Schonender (auch für den Partner) war Variante 1. Ich konnte sie mitnehmen und habe bestimmt, was, wie und wo gefischt wird. Bei Variante 2 war ich nur Passagier mit
einer zugelosten Rute.

Die Überlegung mit dem Billigflug ist auch so eine Geschichte. Diese Variante taugt eigentlich nur, wenn ich genau weiß, wann die Fische vor Ort sind. Als Kalkulation für einen langfristig geplanten Urlaub zum Big Game?? Ich weiß nicht...


----------



## Karstein (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wo ist mein erster Thun ???*

1800 DM für 3 Tage Vollcharter sind aber doch supergünstig, Dolfin? Wenn ich bedenke, dass in Irland eine Tagescharter auf Blueshark (inkl. zweier Kisten frischer Makrelen für Rubb Dubby) anno 2000 schon 1200 Mark gekostet hat ab Killybeggs...

Aber absolut richtig: diese Reiseziele kann ich zum gezielten Angeln auf Thun nicht lange im Voraus buchen - nur auf Anruf, dass die Fische vor der Küste gesichtet wurden. Und dann dürfte es schwer werden, so kurzfristig noch eine vernünftige Charter gebucht zu bekommen?


----------



## Dxlfxn (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wo ist mein erster Thun ???*

Das war 1980!
Auch ich habe mir mal meine Big Game Leidenschaft rausgefischt. Für mich war das mal etwas, was ich gemacht haben wollte. Es hat mir aber nicht sehr viel gebracht. Letztendlich wäre es für mich nur noch etwas, wenn ich die Fische selbst suchen, überlisten und fangen kann - also vom eigenen Boot. So als Big Game Tourist habe ich jeden 50er Kanalzander als eine größere anglerische Befriedigung empfunden.


----------



## steve71 (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wo ist mein erster Thun ???*

Ich musste nur etwas schmunzeln und war verwundert, wollte aber niemanden in die Pfanne hauen!!!

Gruß Steve


----------



## Ansgar (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wo ist mein erster Thun ???*

No worries - Steve

a) hattest Du recht
b) war es gut, dass Du darauf hingewiesen hast

Also, all the best 
Ansgar

@ Dolfin: Du sagst So als Big Game Tourist habe ich jeden 50er Kanalzander als eine größere anglerische Befriedigung empfunden.
Dammi muesst Ihr bei Euch feiste Zander haben... ) 
Ich verstehe zwar generell Dein Argument, aber ich kann trotzdem nicht sagen, dass mich der Drill eines 60Pfund Wahoos nur genau so wenig beeindruckt, wie der eines 3 Pfund Zanders. Ganz egal ob selbst gefunden oder nicht... Ist auch was total anderes in einem riesigen Ozean selber Fisch zu finden oder im Kanal- da duempelst Du naemlich auf dem Ozean mal ganz schnell in 'totem Wasser'.


----------



## Sailfisch (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wo ist mein erster Thun ???*

@ Dolfin und Ansgar
Ich denke, um so mehr Erfahrung man beim Big Game hat, um so mehr kann man doch selber machen. Vom Gerät bis zur Ortswahl, auch wenn man da auf den Rat der "Einheimischen" immer angewiesen sein wird.
Letztlich ist das wohl Geschmackssache. Allerdings sehe ich die Vergleichbarkei von Zanderfischen und  Big Game kaum. Wenn ich auf Zander fische will ich mich entspannen ( die GufiFraktion mal ausgenommen  |supergri  ) Big Game ist dagegen Vollbeschäftigung / Streß.


----------



## Dxlfxn (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wo ist mein erster Thun ???*

Na, denn möchte ich mal meine Argumente nennen:
Ich bin, wie die meisten sicher wissen, Bootsangler mit eigenem Boot. Ich weiß also, was Ansgar mit der Fischsuche meint. Mein schönstes Hobby ist es, die Meerforellen und den Lachs in dieser Weite zu suchen. Wenn ich das auf meinem Boot allein mache, ist das Vollbeschäftigung. Der Drill ist nur das Sahnehäubchen.

Als Angeltourist auf ein Big Game Boot zu gehen, heißt doch in der Regel: Skipper fährt das Boot, sucht das Fanggebiet, das Gerät und die Köder aus, wählt die Methode. Der
Maat richtet die Ruten und der Gast muß aufpassen, das er mit seinem Drink nicht im Wege steht. Beißt dann ein Fisch, darf er drillen. Die meisten Fische werden auf diesen
Gästebooten an 80er oder 130er Gerät gefangen - es soll ja nicht zu lange dauern. Die anderen Gäste werden sonst maulig. Die Marlinfischerei auf dem meisten heutigen Booten sieht so aus: Der Marlin wird gehakt und das Boot fährt dann so schnell es kann rückwärts. Der Drill des Fisches verkommt zu einer Fitnessübung: Big-Gamerollen- schnell-drehen. Der Fisch wird bei dann spätestens nach der 2. reingekurbelten Flucht bei geschlossener Bremse an der Doppelleine rangwürgt, getagt und released. Wenn man nicht schnell ist, bekommt man seinen Fisch kaum noch zu Gesicht.

Ich habe ja gesagt: Wenn ich nicht selbst fischen kann! Sollte ich einmal alles selbst bestimmen können, incl. der Größe des benutzten Geräts, wird es für mich wieder interessant. Der Hinweis mit dem Zander betraf *den anglerischen Anspruch* den
ich selbst erfülle. Im Falle des Touribootes bin ich eigentlich kein Angler sondern nur der Drillsklave. So interessant dieser schwere Drill auch sein kann, wenn ich es vom stehenden Boot aus darf, er ist mehr die Gigantomanie, die mich dazu verführt hat, diese Art des Drills ohne angeln mehrfach mitzumachen.


----------



## Ansgar (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wo ist mein erster Thun ???*

Hi Dolfin,

schoen, dass Du die Zeit gefunden hast, Dich hier noch einmal naeher zu erklaeren. Ich verstehe Deine Sichtweise aber ich denke, Du hast hier eine sehr klischeehafte Situation aufgezeichtnet. Leider hast Du aber mit dieser sehr klischeehaften Situation in vielen Faellen recht. 
Da schlafen Angler auf dem Gameboat und werden fuer den Drill aufgeweckt oder die Angler sehen das ganze mehr als Sauftour an und geilen sich an einem Marlin Drill auf, ohne Sinn und Verstand fuer die Szenerie ...

Es geht aber auch anders - wenn ich auf dem Gameboat bin, schaue ich mehr als alle anderen nach Voegeln, nach Stroemungen, nach Baitschwaermen im Wasser. Ausserdem diskutiere ich mit dem Skipper was gemacht wird und welche Fische wir beangeln. Ich fahre nur mit serioesen Skippern und da gibt es keine Partyboot Atmosphaere. Und keine Dummschwaetzer oder sich an riesigen Fischen begeilende Spinner...
Mir geht es nicht um ein Foto mit einem riesigen Fisch. 
Ich liebe es da draussen zu sein - alleine mit dem Ozean - da finde ich totale, tiefe Ruhe, nur da draussen bin ich wirklich mit mir im Gleichgewicht ...
Da geht es nicht um Fische - das ist schon fast ne Religion, schlimmer noch - ne Sucht.
Ich glaube, Du wirst das nachvollziehen koennen...
Wenn nicht, dann lass uns im Maerz mal treffen und ich zeige Dir ein paar Fotos... )

Also - ich schaetze Deinen Standpunkt sehr - aber Du hast hier (wohl bewusst) etwas ueberzogen.

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## felix181 (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wo ist mein erster Thun ???*

Hallo Leute!
Ich fische seit ein paar Jahren auf Thune von der italienischen Adriaseite aus und kann eines bestätigen: Es werden tatsächlich immer weniger Thune. Die in unserer Marina gefangenen Thune kann man seit 2 Jahren als minimal bezeichnen. Keine guten Zeiten - leider...


----------



## Micky Finn (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wo ist mein erster Thun ???*

Hallo Dolfin,

mit deiner Schilderung hast du sicher Recht, und das scheint wohl der Alltaug auf den Dollarbooten zu sein - leider auch für die Crews. 
Aber selbst dort kann man sich durchsetzen, seine Bauchlappen selber schneiden und aufriggen - vorausgesetzt man verfügt über eigenes Equipment. Das bringt dann nicht nur schmutzige Hände sondern auch den Respekt der Crew und eine andere Qualität der Fischerei. Das verwendete Werkzeug der ein oder andere neue Knoten bringt Gesprächsstoff.

Aber unabhängig davon, es gibt sie noch, die einfache ursprüngliche Fischerei. Mit der Rolle in der Hand, vom 6-Meterboot direkt im Tun-Schwarm - 6 Stunden Flugzeit von hier.

Grüße

Andreas


----------



## walhalla (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wo ist mein erster Thun ???*

Hallo

Topteam aus dem Norden ist Hannover96!!!!

Zum Thema Thune.Ich lebe 8 Monate im Jahr auf den Kanaren und 4 Monate auf Ascension Island. Die Faenge in den familienfreundlichen Gebieten, Kanaren, Madeira, Azoren und Kroatien sind mit Plaetzen wie Venezuela, Panama oder Ascension nicht zu vergleichen.
Eine kleine Statistik, auf Ascension fangen wir mit 2 Booten ind einer Saison mehr Fische als 170 Boote auf den Kanaren zusammen.( Thunfisch und Marlin).
Ascension z.b habe ich im Schnitt als Beifang 6 Thunfische pro Tag ( unser Zielfish ist Blue Marlin) Geht man gezielt auf Thune kann man wohl auf einen Durchschnitt von ueber 20 pro Tag kommen mit Gwichten von 40 bis 250 Pfund.
Also Statistik ist wichtig , aber auch Die richtig Zeit zu erwischen. Auf den Kanaren in der Saison fangen wir 40 Thune, bedeutet, dass diese Fische in 3 TAgen gefangen wurden, die restlichen 95 Tage gab es keine Thune!! Falls Du diese 3 TAge erwischt hast, herzlichen Glueckwunsch, aber die meisten haben halt Pech.
Gebiete mit tropischen Gewaessern aben meist eine konstantere Fangstatistik.
Deshalb mein Tip, lieber mit 2 oder 3 Anglern in einem Topgebiet fischen.
Ascension z.b. kostet 1 Woche kpl. mit Flug und Fischen ab 3000,- Euro, immer noch viel Geld, aber Faenge sind garantiert.
Bocinegro fischt nicht mehr Charter auf den Kanaren, aber die Garvi ist ein super Boot mit sehr fairen Preisen. In Kroatien kann man die Boote ueber den BGFC buchen. Shy 3 ist hier mit Sicherheit zu empfehlen.
Best Zeiten, Kanaren Juni bis Oktober, Kroatien Juli bis Oktober, Ascension Oktober bis Mai.

Tight lines
Matthias


----------



## walhalla (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wo ist mein erster Thun ???*

Hi Dolfin/Ansgar

Leider ist diese Art von Crew auf einigen Booten Realitaet, aber es gibt auch sehr viel motivierte Crews. Ich arbeite selbst als Crew auf Booten und fuer mich ist der Kunde immer Koenig. Ich versehe diese Art des Fischens als Dienstleistung, das heisst der Angler hat das Recht zu entscheiden wie und auf was er fischen will. Dies koennen mit Sicherheit alle Angler die mit mir gefischt haben besatetigen.Auf Ascension fangen wir 80% der Fische Stand up ( haie mit ueber 1000 lb und Blue Marlin) also nicht nur die Kleinen. Diese Art des Fischens (Bait and Switch) ist fuer den Angler einfach interessanter und es ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht , ob man eine 300 lb Blue Marlin auf 130 er im ÇSthul oder auf 50er im Stehen drillt.
Wer Interesse hat diese Art des Fischens mal auf DVD zu sehen. Auf unserem Boot in Ascension wurde eine DVD mit Unterwassershots u.a. gedreht, der normale VK liegt bei 45 Euro. Wen jemand Interesse an Ascension hat und mal sehen will wie man auf die Wuensche der Angler eingehen kann, der kann diese DVD fuer 10 Euro Kostenbeitrag bei mir bestellen.Dies ist nur ein Sevice, es werden viele interessante Aspekte beim Big Game gezeigt.

Tight lines
Matthias
tcwalhalla@teleline.es


----------



## Dxlfxn (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wo ist mein erster Thun ???*

Hallo Big Gamer,
ich wollte hier nichts schlechter darstellen, als es ist. Es sind nach wie vor für mich die schönsten Augenblicke, wenn ich im Bluewaterbereich beim Driftfischen über Bord sehe, wie sich die Ködersardinen so langsam in der unendlichen Tiefe verlieren und der sichtbare Bereich wie ein riesiger blauer Dom zeigt - und dann ganz unten plötzlich die Fische auftauchen, hin und her huschen.

Was ich aufzeigen wollte ist, das die Big Game Angelei mit hohen Kosten verbunden ist. Das bedeutet, es ist auch sehr kostenintensiv da Erfahrungen zu sammeln. Die oben angesprochenen 3000 Euro sind auch sicher eine Mischkalkulation für ein mit 4 oder 5 Mann besetztes Boot??  Das bedeutet in einem Topgebiet aber immer noch Kurzweil und Fisch für alle. Es bedeutet aber auch stets: Dauer des Drills verkürzen, Rückwärtsfahren und kurbeln, kurbeln, kurbeln .... bis die Doppelleine kommt. Genau deswegen beeindrucken mich diese Sachen einfach nicht (mehr) so sehr. Es ist natürlich absolut richtig, den Drill so kurz wie möglich zu halten, damit das Tag&Release überhaupt einen Sinn bekommt. 
Wenn man denn mal eben auch den Thun für sich abhaken und einen fangen will, ist man angewiesen, dass andere einen zum Fisch bringen. Ich habe die Kanaren, wie bereits erwähnt, um 1980 kennengelernt. Damals habe die kleinen Berufsfischerboote am Abend oft 30 bis 50 Thune auf dem Boot gehabt und auch die Driftfischerei mit der Angel war sehr schön. Heute ist das alles anders geworden. Fishbuster hat ja selbst dazu berichtet. Meine
Erfahrungen enden aber nicht auf den Kanaren. Einige andere Reviere auf der
Welt habe ich auch noch kennengelernt. Dazu kommen die Erfahrungen von
guten Freunden oder Bekannten, die sich dieser Angelei noch stärker gewidmet haben.
Es ging nicht darum, diese Angelei als schlecht darzustellen. Ich werde sie aber nur noch ausüben, wenn ich die Zeit und das Geld habe, es wirklich alles selbst zu machen und dann auch die Rückwartsfahrerei auf den Notfall beschränken kann. Somit fällt die geteilte Charter ( für mich ) eigentlich weg.

Ich wünsche natürlich jedem viel Petri Heil, der es einmal versuchen möchte.
Der Stolz, sich dann mit einem so großen Fisch abzulichten, ist ja auch verständlich.


----------



## Fishbuster (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wo ist mein erster Thun ???*

Walhalla macht für sich hier Werbung u. Kundenfang.
Ich auch:
Ausserdem sprechen wie hier von Thune fangen u. die beste Zeit dafür sind die Thun-Schwärme der Kanaren in der Regel: Ende Feb., März bis Anfang April. Dann Albacore Thune in der Hauptsache, aber auch Big Eye oder Blue Fin. Das durchschnittliche Gewicht liegt von 10 bis 25 kg, kann bis 35 gehen. Mit den entsprechenden leichten Ruten/Rollen machen diese Fische dann einen tollen Drillspass. Im Sommer gibt es dann zeitweise alle Thune mit höherem Gewicht. Die o.g. Thunschwärme kommen dann evtl. wieder im Okt. bis Nov., kann auch noch in den Dez. gehen. Aber wer weis das schon?
Wie oben schonmal angesprochen wurde:.... die erfahrenen Angler, die diesen Zielfisch haben wollen, stehen Stand By und warten auf Anruf von dem gewünschtem Boot.
Eine schnelle Anreise und Glück machen es dann wohl möglich, gut zu fangen.
In diesem Fall bleiben die Reisepreise auch normal. Rund 1000 Euro/Wo. kompl. mit gutes Fischen für 3-5 Tage ist ohne Tourimist auf den Kanaren noch möglich.
Ich würde auch nicht im Mittelmeer auf Thune fischen, die Zeit ist fast/derzeit vorbei.
Aber südliche Teil der Adria ist schnell mit dem PKW zu erreichen, ca. 12-15 Fahrzeit.
Wenn man dann noch eine Fahrgemeinschaft bildet, ist eine billige/schnelle Anreise  über Nacht möglich. Dies ist evtl. ein schöner Vorteil. 
1994, noch Mittem im Jugo-Krieg war ich mit meinem Boot
von Ende März bis Ende Okt. immer dort, eine wunderschöne Küste u. Insellandschaft, aber Fischen...?
Das neue Ausweichziel für Angler des Mittelmeeres auf Thune könnte die südspanische Atlantiküste sein. Vor 8 Wochen war ich, wie hier schon im Board berichtet, dort.
Berlin Air u. Condor fliegen ganz billig dort fast tägl. runter und ganz Nahe am Sportfischer Hot Spot Thun.
Petri Heil für die Grossen der Meere.


----------



## walhalla (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wo ist mein erster Thun ???*

Fishbuster hat recht was die Flexibilitaet angeht....wenn die Fische da sind rein in den Flieger und ein paar Stunden spaeter kann man schon fischen. Die ist auf den Kanaren moeglich.

Matthias


----------

